# Instagram verkauft Userbilder ab 16.1.2013



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2012)

> *Instagram will Fotos der Nutzer verkaufen - ohne zu fragen*
> 
> Der beliebte Foto-Dienst Instagram will Kasse machen: Ab dem 16. Januar 2013 können Fotos ungefragt an Dritte verkauft werden. Ein Millionen-Geschäft - bei dem die Nutzer außen vor bleiben, denn eine Option, sich dem zu verweigern, gibt es nicht.
> _von Martin Giesler_


http://www.heute.de/Instagram-will-Fotos-der-Nutzer-verkaufen-ohne-zu-fragen-25846040.html


----------



## christina1 (18 Dezember 2012)

Das gehört unterbunden. Jeder hat seine Rechte an seinen eigenen Bildern.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Dezember 2012)

Falsch....
Wenn du die Bilder zu den Bedingungen dort ablegst, dass dann die Rechte auf die Plattform übergehen, dann hast du die Rechte eben nicht mehr an deinem eigenen Bild.
Alternative: Sie eben dort NICHT abzulegen!


----------



## christina1 (18 Dezember 2012)

Das ist eine Möglichkeit es zu unterbinden. Die andere wäre es die gesetzlichen Regulungen so festzulegen daß kein Anbieter ohne Wahlmöglichkeit das nicht mehr darf.


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2012)

Instagram ist kein deutsches Unternehmen ...
... da siehts mit den Möglichkeiten des Gesetzgebers mau aus
Noch zumindest...


----------



## jupp11 (18 Dezember 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...hen-datenweitergabe-an-facebook-a-873529.html


> Mit seinen Richtlinien orientiert sich Instagram an Facebook, zu dem der Fotodienst seit dem Herbst gehört. Im sozialen Netzwerk heißt es in der "Erklärung der Rechte und Pflichten" zu Werbeanzeigen ähnlich: "Du kannst über deine Privatsphäre-Einstellungen einschränken, inwiefern dein Name und dein Profilbild mit kommerziellen, gesponserten oder verwandten Inhalten (wie z. B. der Marke, die dir gefällt) verbunden werden können […]. *"Du erteilst uns die Erlaubnis, vorbehaltlich der von dir festgelegten Einschränkungen, deinen Namen und dein Profilbild in Verbindung mit diesen Inhalten zu verwenden."*


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2012)

Jupp, DER Auszug aus dem Artikel träfe es besser ...


> Eine Möglichkeit, den neuen Richtlinien zu widersprechen, gibt es nicht. Wer sich bei Instagram einloggt, akzeptiert die neuen Regeln, fasst die "New York Times" zusammen. Die Alternative sei schlicht, die Software nicht mehr zu nutzen.


----------



## christina1 (18 Dezember 2012)

Das ist interessant. Das ist auch einen der Gründe warum ich nicht zu Facebook gehe.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2012)

Welt-Online:
Instagram rudert nach Userbeschwerden zurück


----------



## sascha (19 Dezember 2012)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/1...gegen-verkauf-ihrer-personlichen-bilder-7155/


----------



## Sapperlot (15 Januar 2013)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten dazu? Verkauft werden sie ja doch nicht soweit ich weiss, oder?


----------

